
My month with chemtrails conspiracy theorists - r721
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/may/22/california-conspiracy-theorist-farmers-chemtrails
======
bobbyi_settv
Summary: Many believers in chemtrails don't fit the common stereotypes. For
example, the main believer profiled in the article is a 54-year old farmer who
supports Donald Trump, describes herself as "media illiterate" and learned
about the conspiracy theories on Facebook. Wait, that's _exactly_ the common
stereotype? Well, the author hopes your mind will be blown by the fact that
this farmer, um, lives in California or something.

